# Colonic irrigation



## doobey (10 Jan 2005)

2005 has me being as healthy as I possibly can and I came across this in a magazine article as being one of the best things I could do to help my body.

can anyone tell me of the benefits they felt from doing this form of therapy and where in dublin one might attend?

no crap now please (ahem..)


----------



## stobear (10 Jan 2005)

This crowd do it. Colonic Irrigation
The location: Medicosmetic Centre, 6 Windsor Place, Dublin 2. Tel (01) 6629521.
The cost: €100 for a 45-minute session.

Haven't been myself but have read stories about missing marbles re-appearing after years and years of searching.......

Trying to get other half to go, shes a bit squeamish about tubes and orifaces though.....


----------



## doobey (10 Jan 2005)

*the craic*

thanks for that sto, maybe i should have put the post in the craic?!!


----------



## EAMONN66 (10 Jan 2005)

*Re: the craic*

advanced cosmetic daycare  - fitzwilliam street 
1800 414151


----------



## Natchessmen (10 Jan 2005)

*Re: the craic*

*"thanks for that sto, maybe i should have put the post in the craic?!! "*

Great post!! wish I had thought of it!!


----------



## Marie (11 Jan 2005)

*!*

Wonder where Leatherarse is on this one?


----------



## sueellen (12 Jan 2005)

Marie,

:lol


----------



## Leatherarse (12 Jan 2005)

Hi Marie, &  Sue its not that funny.When I read this post it started me thinking, this is one thing that I had never thought about. But on reading the posts I said to my self that this may be the thing I need to get my body right after years of self abuse ( not theat kind Sue). When I put the proposal to Mrs Leather**** she said they should put the tube in the other end and clean out some of the s*it that I talk. It's not funny I told her. Anyway is it sore getting it done ( even if my name is Leatherarse)?, Is it worth it ?, and are there any side-effects? All answers would be appreciated.  :x


----------



## Slash (12 Jan 2005)

i know this thread is being treated in a light-hearted manner, and that's fair enough. But as with all physical procedures, be aware of possible side effects. Therapists often use laxatives and enemas as part of the treatment, and critics warn that overuse of these products can damage your colon. They also feel that the vast quantity of water used can stretch the bowel to such an extent that it can no longer function properly. 
Other possible side effects may include general weakness and deficiencies or imbalances of enzymes that work on fat, fat-soluble vitamins, and calcium. 

The most dangerous potential side effect is inadvertent perforation of the colon by a nozzle.

think carefuly before proceeding with this procedure.

Most medical professionals will tell you colonic irrigation is not necessary. If you eat a balanced diet with plenty of water, fibre, fruit and vegetables, your colon should be healthy, with no need to stick anything up your bum.


----------



## stobear (12 Jan 2005)

No need then, Slash has scared the crap out of me!!


----------



## 90210 (12 Jan 2005)

*Be Aware*

1 Session of Irrigation is equal to 14 enemas so do not take the treatment lightly , you may need several Big Macs and a good cushion after the process , by the way what do they do with the waste ? Yuck


----------



## doobey (12 Jan 2005)

i'm assuming that the people performing these procedures are experts so as with all medical practitioners, I'd put my trust in them. It is interesting what Slash says though about the bowel getting bigger and maybe the colon being damaged. Plus the fact that at the end of the day it is a tube up your never-never....  

gonna have a chat about it with the people at the numbers given, so thanks for those. as with Leather-hoin, years of abuse may be identified in that very area, so I'm looking at the treatment as a sort of confession, cleansing away the past so to speak in 2005.


----------



## legend99 (12 Jan 2005)

*..*

I heard tis a right pain in the hole.......

BOOM BOOM!!!


----------



## Slash (12 Jan 2005)

*Re: ..*



> i'm assuming that the people performing these procedures are experts so as with all medical practitioners



That's a big assumption. Are they really medically qualified, or are they glorified beauticians? Be careful, there's no regulation in this area.


----------



## sueellen (13 Jan 2005)

*Re: Colonic Irrigation - You are what you eat - Channel 4*

If you want to be put right off the idea watch Channel 4 Tonight @ 8 to see You are what you eat.  The nutritionist (Dr. Gillian McKeith) is somethin' else!  She was on the Late Late Show a while ago.


----------



## Slash (13 Jan 2005)

*Re: Colonic Irrigation - You are what you eat - Channel 4*

I read somewhere that "Dr" Keith bought her PhD from some flakey "university" in the US and that it is not a medical doctorate. (Like "Dr" Paisley, I guess). However, when you listen to her she does seem to know quite a lot about nutrition.


----------



## Cahir (13 Jan 2005)

*Re: Colonic Irrigation - You are what you eat - Channel 4*

On the same general topic (ish!) - can anyone recommend a nutrionist in Dublin for a sort of assessment on what you're eating now and how you could improve??


----------



## Marie (13 Jan 2005)

*Colonic Irrigation - You are what you eat - Channel 4*

Cahir - "The Guardian" is issuing an extra supplement (last Saturday, the coming one and I think on week three) on this very issue!  I've been keen on understanding aspects of nutrition and disease-prevention for many years and had a close friend who was one of the first Macrobiotic practitioners in Europe.  Shredding away all the New-Age-and-joss-sticks aspects of it there is sound scientific evidence that our current diet of chill-cooked prepackaged foods, stimulants and not enough daily fruit and vegetable are baaaaaaaaaaaaad!

Don't the public libraries keep back-issues of newspapers for a few weeks in which case you could retrieve last weeks which was short, sharp and to the point about vitamin supplements and properties of different fruits and vegetables, daily recommended quantities etc.  Alternatively it might be accessible on-line at Guardian Unlimited website.


----------



## Marie (13 Jan 2005)

*P.S.*

Shocking the body with invasive procedures like this are not so useful as everyday good sense as previous posters suggest.


----------



## Cahir (13 Jan 2005)

*Re: P.S.*

Thanks Marie, will check that out.  I think I've a fairly good diet compared to most people I know but I'd like to see what else I could be doing.

Speaking of Dr Gillians programme tonight - is it physically possible to go 5 days without going to the bathroom - the poor woman must have been in agony!!


----------



## Dunners (13 Jan 2005)

*speaking from personal experience*

well folks, I can tell you that I've this treatment a few times now... It's not painful, perhaps just a little uncomfortable initially.  In fact, it's actually somewhat soothing, in a funny kind of way.  
The therapist (I've used Anne Quinn in the Natural Healing & Colonic Centre in Tuam, Galway) covers you with a warm towel, checks that everything's ok, then gently inserts a tube at the entrance to the rectum.  She then begins to slowly pump warm water through the tube.  This lasts for around 30-40 mins, and really helps to dislodge any old waste that may have been sitting in your colon for up to 7 years!!!!  

I can honestly say that I always feel fantastic afterwards - that little pot belly I had been carrying around disappeared, & after a deep sleep that night, I woke up with absolutely tons of energy.  Skin/nails/hair looking much better, and general all-round improvements.  On occasion, I've combined this with a 3 or 5-day detox (ie no tea/coffee/alcohol, no processed food etc) and this has enhanced the results even more.

Highly recommended!!
I believe that in Dublin, Anne McDevitt is pretty good for this treatment.


----------



## Kildrought (13 Jan 2005)

*Dr. Gillian McKeith*

For what it's worth, this is from the Channel 4 web site.

"After achieving her Masters in 1994, Gillian continued her studies at the American Holistic College of Nutrition and began a Doctorate of Philosophy in Holistic Nutrition which she completed in 1997"

As I'm sure the erudite posters to AAM know, Doctorates can be awarded in many fields of study and not just Medicine.


----------



## Leatherarse (14 Jan 2005)

*Re: speaking from personal experience*

Dunners , how often have you to get it done? :x


----------



## Henny Penny (14 Jan 2005)

*Gillian*

... did anyone see the recent exposé on this woman ... it may have been on ITV ... it showed her as she was on the Richard and Judy show a few years ago ... before she found herself in the USA. They basically claimed that she was a quack ... and her knowledge of anatomy was so ambiguous that it was really just mumbo jumbo.


----------



## jdwexford (15 Jan 2005)

*Re: Dr. Gillian McKeith*

from

" His PhD "degree" is from the American Holistic College of Nutrition, which is not accredited. "

more googling 
"California nutritionist, states that he has MS and PhD degrees from the American Holistic College of Nutrition [a nonaccredited correspondence school now operating as the Clayton College of Natural Health] and "

and re the "Clayton College of Natural Health" gives
www.ncahf.org/articles/s-z/sham.html
www.ncahf.org/digest04/04-45.html


and on "Dr" Mckeith
[broken link removed]
www.precautionarytales.ne...nnel.shtml

she also won a nice award from the guardian..
education.guardian.co.uk/...01,00.html
etc etc

It is a sham ph.d from a sham school..


----------



## Dunners (19 Jan 2005)

*RE: speaking from personal experience*

Leatherarse, I've had this about five times now - s'pose I'd be a pro at this stage???


----------



## coolaboola (20 Jan 2005)

*Re: RE: speaking from personal experience*

Hiya Cahir!   Try www.indi.ie for contacts for Irish nutritionists and dieticians and www.whfoods.com for all you ever wanted to know about healthy foods.


----------



## Jessica (5 Apr 2006)

Just had my second of 4 treatments.. Already feeling new energy.. Not too expensive either at €300 for the course...
I say if you are thinking about it just jump right in


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2006)

Jessica said:
			
		

> €300 for the course...


Bummer!


----------



## Jessica (7 Apr 2006)

You might think its a bummer for €300 but that is actually quite reasonable in Dublin..


----------



## Bluebean (10 Apr 2006)

*Re: bummer*

Clubman - a classic, good to see you're not lost your sense of humour


----------



## mell61 (11 Apr 2006)

Dunners,
Just a question... you say that a treatment can dislodge years worth of gunk, so why do you need to have a series of treatments!


----------



## Jessica (24 Apr 2006)

mell61 said:
			
		

> Dunners,
> Just a question... you say that a treatment can dislodge years worth of gunk, so why do you need to have a series of treatments!


 Its because they cant go for longer than about 40 mins in any one session.. Too much for the colon..


----------



## Shrek31 (3 May 2006)

a real sign of the Celtic Tiger........ now you can even pay people to help you crap and presumably wipe your backside for you too!


----------



## Ciaran (3 May 2006)

Would be extremely uneasy about letting a non-medical professional do anything that invasive on me. Had a similar procedure carried out by a nurse some years ago and it's quite traumatic for your insides. It's not to be undertaken lightly in my opinion.


----------



## woods (3 May 2006)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Would be extremely uneasy about letting a non-medical professional do anything that invasive on me. Had a similar procedure carried out by a nurse some years ago and it's quite traumatic for your insides. It's not to be undertaken lightly in my opinion.


I would also be uneasy about the equipment that is being used and how well it is sterilised. Those are bugs that I do not wish to mix.


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2006)

Jessica said:
			
		

> Its because they cant go for longer than about 40 mins in any  one session.. Too much for the colon..


After 40 minutes you could end up with a semicolon!


----------



## noilh (7 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> After 40 minutes you could end up with a semicolon!



Or indeed an inverted coma!


----------



## Nige (7 Jun 2007)

*Re: speaking from personal experience*



Dunners said:


> This lasts for around 30-40 mins, and really helps to dislodge any old waste that may have been sitting in your colon for up to 7 years!!!!
> 
> .


 
What crap.

No food sits in your system for years. This is typical psuedo-science. If your colon isn't functioning properly, you should see a proper doctor, not some random person with a garden hose and a few warm towels.


----------



## gearoid (7 Jun 2007)

Jessica said:


> You might think its a bummer for €300 but that is actually quite reasonable in Dublin..



I'm in the wrong business. I get car insurance quotes for that . Another indication some people just don't know the value of money!

I used to work with someone who used to discuss his "treatments" on the phone in an open-plan office. Maybe a suggestion that this is not good etiquette in an open plan office!


----------



## Caveat (7 Jun 2007)

*Re: speaking from personal experience*



Nige said:


> What crap.
> 
> No food sits in your system for years. This is typical psuedo-science. If your colon isn't functioning properly, you should see a proper doctor, not some random person with a garden hose and a few warm towels.


 
...astronauts get colonic prior to going into space - think I remember hearing that all sorts of stuff was uncovered - much of it way older than 7 years (albeit only traces)  You would presume that the likes of NASA wouldn't avail of this kind of thing if it were of dubious worth


----------



## Nige (7 Jun 2007)

Caveat, find me a reputable source (ie one that's not trying to sell the service) that says that NASA astronauts get colonics and that they find stuff years old and I'll believe you.


----------



## gearoid (7 Jun 2007)

I seem to remember a scene in "The Right Stuff" where enemas were administered.


----------



## Nige (7 Jun 2007)

gearoid said:


> I seem to remember a scene in "The Right Stuff" where enemas were administered.


 
I wouldn't be surprised if enemas were administered to ensure the astronauts didn't have to go to the toilet during the critical take off bits. But there's a huge gap between that and claiming that NASA use colonic irrigation and find stuff years old in the colons of their crew.


----------



## gearoid (7 Jun 2007)

I'm intrigued how someone determined there was  something stuck for seven years alright. I looked up the BMJ website. Only one reference in 1000's of articles to any supposed medical usage of this "therapy". I've no great interest in this the subject but the 300 euro for four sessions amazed me - that's about two trips to a medical consultant. At the risk of insulting people there seems to be a whole quack industry out there exploiting the credulous from reflexology to colonics.


----------



## RedStix (7 Jun 2007)

Some people find Colonics beneficial for many reasons. I know a very close friend of mine who suffers from chronic IBS, had been to doctors, got relaxants, painkillers, went to consultants and nothing worked. Even though she was freaked out about having a colonic i convinced her to go and she says its the best thing she has ever done. Its the only thing she swears by that helps her IBS.


----------



## BlueSpud (7 Jun 2007)

€300!!!!

I'm off to Woodies to buy a garden hose & some towels.

Oh, and a white coat and glasses so that I look professional.

I'll be taking bookings from 9:00 tomorrow


----------



## z108 (7 Jun 2007)

chronic BS ?


----------

